# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Φουσκωμένη κοιλίτσα σε gouldian

## Cristina

Έπιασα τον Χούλιο για να του βάλω podagrine πάνω στο ράμφος του και είπα μια που το πιάνω, να κοιτάξω την κοιλια του. Και την είδα πολύ φουσκωμένη!!! Το πουλί είναι ζωηρό, κελαηδάει, μάλιστα έκανε και κόντρες με το άλλο αρσενικό, αφού έχουν μείνει μόνοι τους , τα κορίτσια τα έχω σε ζευγαρωστρα σε καραντίνα.Τρώει, πίνει νερό... Σήμερα τους είχα βάλει αυγο βραστό (14 λεπτά βρασμένα) και καρότο βιολογικό τριμμένο , φύτρες αλλά δεν είδα να τα ακουμπάνε.
http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...nw9sb.jpg.html

http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...eoo1d.jpg.html
Και η μια από τις κουτσουλιές

http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...1rfjm.jpg.html

Όσην ώρα το είχα στο χέρι μου, μέχρι να φέρει ο άνδρας μου κλουβί και να το ετοιμάσουμε, ήταν ζεστό..μπορεί να φταει που το είχα κανα 10 λεπτό στο χέρι..

----------


## jk21

ελαφρα ερεθισμενο συκωτι ... κοιλια δεν θα ελεγα διογκωμενη  .Ουτε παχυ  ,ουτε αδυνατο 

τα πουλια εχουν θερμοκρασια 41 βαθμους για αυτο μας φαινονται ζεστα και για αυτο επιμενω για θερμοκρασια περιβαλλοντος  πανω απο 27 τοπικα αν ειναι αρρωστα

προσωπικα αν ειναι κινητικος ,δεν ειμαι θετικος στο να δωσεις καποιο φαρμακο (το συκωτι πολλες φορες ειναι θεμα διατροφης ή καποιας παλιοτερης λοιμωξης ) αλλα πως μπορω να σου πω σιγουρα να μην το κανεις ,οταν υπαρχει το παρελθον με την ξαφνικη επιδεινωση προσφατα σε αλλο πουλακι;  θα ελεγα ομως να εδινες χρονο μεχρι αυριο πρωι να το ξαναδουμε

----------


## Cristina

Ναι, θα το δούμε και αύριο. Στην φωτογραφία δεν φαίνεται καλά, ότι είναι σαν φούσκα. Αύριο θα ανεβάσω και άλλη. 
Ξέχασα να αναφέρω και ότι έβαλα σήμερα muta vit, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι έχει σχέση.

----------


## jk21

αν δειχνει σαν φουσκα και εισαι σιγουρη ,να δωσεις αμεσα φαρμακο

----------


## Cristina

Τι να δώσω;
Είναι φουσκωμένη! Αφού μας έκανε εντύπωση σε εμένα και τον άνδρα μου πως είναι έτσι. Είναι πιο πάνω από το στερνό.

----------


## Cristina

Έχω gentamicina, consumix, doxiciclina, vibramycin...και " πορτοκαλάδες" .

----------


## Cristina

Το έπιασα πάλι το πουλάκι να δω μήπως ήταν κάτι χτες και πέρασε. Τα ίδια. Είναι φουσκωμένη η κοιλιά του.

----------


## jk21

που εννοεις πιο πανω απο το στερνο; το στερνο ειναι πανω απο την κοιλια ...


gentamicina ....



doxiciclina και vibramycine να ξερεις ειναι το ιδιο φαρμακο

----------


## Cristina

Εννοώ πως σε σχέση με το στερνό είναι πιο φουσκωμένη. Σαν να έχει αέρα μέσα.
Όντως έχουν την ίδια ουσία   :Happy:  ...

----------


## jk21

Τοτε υπαρχει εντεριτιδα απο μικροβιο ,γιατι δεν δειχνει να ειναι με αναγλυφα εντερα οπως συνηθως σε κοκκιδια .Αν ηταν ειδικα προς τα δεξια ,ισως σκεφτομασταν megabacteria αλλα δεν νομιζω ... Οτι ειπαμε ....

----------


## Cristina

Μετά από 5 μέρες θεραπεία με gentamicina δεν υπάρχει βελτίωση. Κύριε Δημήτρη, μου είπατε την προηγούμενη φορά ότι δεξιά όπως βλέπουμε την κοιλιά, φαίνεται κάτι κοκκινο. Υπάρχει όντως! Θα το δείτε και στην φωτογραφία. Οι κοιλιά είναι ακόμη φουσκωμένη.
http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/At...qglvm.jpg.html
Εξακολουθεί να είναι ζωηρό, δεν έχει την εικόνα άρρωστου πουλιού. Οι κουτσουλιές κανονικές.

----------


## jk21

εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι λιγοτερο τεντωμενη η κοιλιτσα και το συκωτι πιο αχνο .Αλλα και η φωτο να το δειχνει ετσι , δεξια δεν βλεπω κατι εντονο που να ξεχωριζει .. Δεν υπαρχει κατι που να με κανει να επιμεινω σε επιπλεον φαρμακα  ,χωρις να εχει γνωμη γιατρος ,ειδικα αν το πουλι ειναι κινητικο

----------


## jk21

δες την προηγουμενη

----------


## Cristina

Και ο άνδρας μου μου λέει πως βλέπει καλύτερα την κοιλιά του. Όχι τόσο φουσκωμένη.
Σε αυτό το πουλί δεν έδωσα ποτέ κανένα φάρμακο. Δεν αρρώστησε ποτέ. Το μόνο που έχει είναι μια πτερορροια , έχει χάσει τα φτερά απο το λαιμό και λίγο απο το κεφάλι. Να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με την απορρόφηση βιταμινών ή πρωτεϊνών που να προκαλέσει την πτερορροια και φούσκωμα κοιλίας;   Να έχει κάποια δυσανεξία; 
Να δώσω στην συνέχεια gentamicina; Για πόσες μέρες ακόμη;

----------


## jk21

τις 7 συμπληρωμενες φυσικα θα τις τελειωσεις !  αν η εικονα δεν μπερδευει στα χρωματα ,ειναι και λιγοτερο ροδαλη πια 

οχι δεν υπαρχει θεμα βιταμινων ως προς την ασθενεια .Για την πτεροροια δεν τα ξερω καλα για τα gouldian .Προσφατα εμαθα απο φιλο Κυπριο εκτροφεα ,οτι τα gouldian πυρωνουν πχ με την τροφη κυριως και οχι το φως

----------


## Cristina

Κοίταξα και τις πρώτες φωτογραφίες που έβγαλα ( έχω βγάλει με φλάς και με αυτόματο και έχουν κάποια διαφορά στο πόσο έντονα είναι τα χρήματα) και είναι όντως πιο ροδαλή η κοιλιά σε αυτές τις φωτογραφίες. Συνεχίζω έτσι με gentamicina και μετά δίνω βιταμίνες. 
Με την πτερορροια σε αυτότο πουλάκι υπάρχει και άλλη εξήγηση. Ήταν μαζί με άλλο ένα αρσενικό ( που φαινόταν κυρίαρχο) και δυο θηλυκές. Είχαν και κόντρα μεταξύ τους, ο άλλος τον κυνηγούσε καμιά φορά και το τσιμπούσε απο το πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού. Ο αρσενικός με το πρόβλημα είναι και γενικά χαμηλών τόνων  και μπορεί και ψυχολογικά να "βοήθησε" να χάσει φτερά.
Πρέπει να έχει δίκιο ο φίλος σας ο Κύπριος. Όσων αφορά το φως τα σκεπάζω από νωρίς, τώρα κατά τις οκτώ και ανοίγω παντζούρι και τα ξεσκεπάζω μετά τις 9 . Είναι γενικά υπναράδες! Και κοιμούνται νωρίς και ξυπνάνε αργά.

----------


## jk21

αν υπηρχε τετοια φαση , δεν ξερω αν αλλη ηταν η αιτια ,αλλα και αυτη εχει πολλες πολλες πιθανοτητες

----------


## Cristina

Σήμερα είναι η τελευταία μέρα με gentamicina. Από αύριο θα δώσω βιταμίνες. Μπορώ να βάλω μαζί με τις βιταμίνες στο νερό και κεφιρ;

----------


## jk21

Μπορεις ναι

----------


## Cristina

Σήμερα είναι η τρίτη μέρα με βιταμίνες και κεφιρ. Έχω βγάλει και φωτογραφίες και βίντεο από την κοιλίτσα του. Στο έντερο φαίνεται σκούρο επειδή είχε φάει μαρούλι ( και οι κουτσουλιές είναι πιο πράσινες και το ράμφος του είχε γύρο γύρο πράσινο). Τα αναφέρω αυτά για να μην υπάρχει υποψία για τίποτα άλλο.
Οι κουτσουλιές είναι κανονικές( χρωμα, μεγέθος), το πουλί εξακολουθεί και είναι δραστήριο, κελαηδάει, κάνει μπάνιο, τρώει .
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

μονο το συκωτι πρεπει να βοηθηθει με σχετικες τροφες και σκευασματα  ...

η αλλη κοιλια καθαρη

----------


## Cristina

Για το συκώτι τι μου προτείνετε;
Για γαϊδουράγκαθο διάβασα πως είναι ότι πρέπει.

----------


## Cristina

Επειδή το μόνο προϊόν που έχω σπίτι ( μέχρι να παραγγείλω άλλο και να το φέρουν) που περιέχει γαϊδουράγκαθο, είναι το mycosol , μπορώ να το  βάλω μαζί με τις βιταμίνες ;  Αυτό το προϊόν πιο πολύ για το αναπνευστικό, στηρίζει και τις λεπτομέρειες των κυρίων οργάνων του σώματος...

----------


## jk21

να το βαλεις και θα σου λεγα μια συνεχομενη εβδομαδα

----------

